# Sealing the door on my Masterbuilt Propane Smoker.



## jkindgren (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick question.  I bought a rutland fiberglass rope gasket for my smoker door and applied it.  I worked great when I seasoned my smoker, but I was showing a Friend my smoker today and the rope totally fell off.  I used the included "glue" and applied it correctly.  Wondering if there are any other ways to seal my door.  I was thinking about running a bead of hi-temp silicone around it and letting is dry so the door can kind of squeeze it and form a seal when closed.  Would appreciate any thoughts on the matter.  Feel free to speak your mind, I am not easily offended especially when talking about things I do not know much about.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mossymo (Apr 16, 2011)

I have used the Rutland hi-temp sealant as door gasket in doorways that leak and then covering with Saran Wrap, close the door over the Saran wrap to form and let dry. After it is dry just remove the Saran wrap and the sealant is the proper thickness.


----------



## duanes (Apr 17, 2011)

As MossyMO said, plastic wrap works great to keep the door from sticking.  I used Permatex RTV hi-temp gasket maker generously on my GOSM and trimmed the excess with a utility knife once it cured.  If the amount on the door is an 1/8" thick or more, I would reccommend 2-3 days to cure before opening.


----------



## hammmerhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I had a little seeping from the top of my GOSM door, I know its a different brand, but they seem to have the same designed folded edge on the door. Anyway, the folded portion of mine wasnt an actual flat bend and it was left at a small angle possibly to help to door seal and give a tight fit when the door was locked. I got a wood block and went around the whole edge of the door and made sure it was all nice and flat. I then tapped the hinges directly to the rear of the box until the door fit perectly flat when closed. This worked perfect for me and completely sealed the door, but then exposed the leaks in the seams on the rear of the box which I will probably have to seal with some hi temp sealant. The good thing is, you may not  have to mess with a rope gasket.


----------

